# Sventolona/ Fatalona



## droid

Hola a tod@s.

Estoy traduciendo el subtítulo de una película clásica, y en una escena varios hombres piropean a una hermosa mujer diciéndole estas dos palabras: _sventolona, fatalona_.

¿Hay alguna traducción literal en español o se tendría que utilizar algo similar a "tia buena, maciza, etc"?

Saludos.


----------



## amantecosmico

Sventolona / Fatalona: Es tipo, estas bien buena - oh mamasita! hahah es una manera vulgar de decirle a una mujer que es bella


----------



## Neuromante

Me parece importante saber de qué año es la película, el grupo social de quien lo dice y si es para algún país determinado. Así quizás alguien de esa zona te podría dar una traducción más localista.


----------



## droid

En primer lugar, gracias *amantecosmico* y *Neuromante *por contestar.

La película es de 1960 y se titula "Ladro lui, ladra lei".

La acción transcurre en un suburbio de Roma, habitado principalmente por delincuentes y gente de clase baja.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Por la fecha "maciza" puede ir bien,lo de "tía buena" me resulta demasiado moderno y las que propone amantecósmico exclusivamente mejicanas y puede que demasiado antiguas.
Seguro que alguien que haya visto una película de esa época y tema parecido podrá darte un listado de opciones muy completo.


----------



## Pequod

Provo a dare qualche ragguaglio sui due termini:
-_Sventola_: ragazza o donna alta e assai avvenente, di bellezza appariscente ma non per forza volgare. Diciamo che se in una stanza entra Anita Ekberg nella sua forma migliore, uno che non l'aveva mai vista potrebbe molto propriamente sussurrare "Che sventola!". La forma _sventolona_ è evidentemente accrescitiva.
-_Fatalone/a_: si dice di chi si dà arie di seduttore/seduttrice. Ha quindi un valore più soggettivo di "sventola" e implica un tono derisorio. Ad esempio, se un amico entra in una stanza vestito di tutto punto, impomatato e profumato, gli amici potrebbero canzonarlo dicendogli "Ah fatalone!, sei di conquiste stasera?". L'aggettivo viene da "fatale", ma a differenza di "sventolona" esiste come tale in forma accresciuta.

I due termini non direi siano volgari. In particolare, il primo può risultare un complimento se usato con persona conosciuta, ma è da evitare con persone con cui non si ha confidenza; il secondo ha un sapore ironico, ma niente affatto volgare.

Non si tratta di termini localistici, anche se il secondo risulta particolarmente riuscito in romanesco.


----------



## Estopa

"¡(Vaya) bombón!" podría ser una posibilidad para "sventolona"


----------



## Neuromante

"Chulapa", pero es excesivamente madrileño.


----------



## droid

Grazie per la spiegazione, *Pequod.*

Aparte de Maciza y Bombón, ya que como bien dices "Tía buena" suena demasiado actual, estoy pensando que algún otro piropo que podría encajar bien sería el de "Jamona" o "Castigadora".

En fin, que ya me ha quedado claro.

Grazie a tutti.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, *"jamona"* es perfecto. Concuerda con el periodo y el significado y sigue siendo actual.

Castigadora te lo desaconsejaría, no es lo suficiente común.


----------



## Geviert

Pequod said:


> Provo a dare qualche ragguaglio sui due termini:
> -_Sventola_: ragazza o donna alta e assai avvenente, di bellezza appariscente ma non per forza volgare. Diciamo che se in una stanza entra Anita Ekberg nella sua forma migliore, uno che non l'aveva mai vista potrebbe molto propriamente sussurrare "Che sventola!". La forma _sventolona_ è evidentemente accrescitiva.
> -_Fatalone/a_: si dice di chi si dà arie di seduttore/seduttrice. Ha quindi un valore più soggettivo di "sventola" e implica un tono derisorio. Ad esempio, se un amico entra in una stanza vestito di tutto punto, impomatato e profumato, gli amici potrebbero canzonarlo dicendogli "Ah fatalone!, sei di conquiste stasera?". L'aggettivo viene da "fatale", ma a differenza di "sventolona" esiste come tale in forma accresciuta.
> 
> I due termini non direi siano volgari. In particolare, il primo può risultare un complimento se usato con persona conosciuta, ma è da evitare con persone con cui non si ha confidenza; il secondo ha un sapore ironico, ma niente affatto volgare.
> 
> Non si tratta di termini localistici, anche se il secondo risulta particolarmente riuscito in romanesco.



saluti,

Eccellente definizione Pequod (Anita Ekberg calza a penello, peccato per il tempo). Io aggiungerei: oltre a non essere volgari, i due termini, _sventola e fatalona_, appartengono al lessico italiano di registro ed uso _scherzoso _(indipendentemente dall'etimo geografico). Se appartiene al lessico generale (diciamo "nazionale", per intendersi), allora la traduzione castigliana corrispondente non _dovrá _essere né "localista" né segno distintivo di nessun gruppo sociale. Certamente ai maschietti sarà molto più immediato il proprio gergo adibito al corteggiamento (donneggiare o amoreggiare insomma), ma, se vogliamo essere precisi, "los piropos" dovranno essere riconoscibili da tutti i nativi (come in italiano appunto).

Detto questo, vado al sodo (fonte DRAE):

*Jamona  *_Dicho de una mujer: Que ha pasado de la juventud, especialmente cuando es gruesa_. Quindi via, scartato.

*castigadora* Que enamora. U. t. c. s. 

*maciza*(allusivo, ma non basta), *bombón *


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert ¿Y si en vez de tirar de diccionario nos centramos en el uso de las palabras?

Lo que le van a decir a una chica por la calle es, en orden de frecuencia:

Tía buena (Pero sería anacrónico)
Jamona
Maciza
Eres un bombón (Y nunca "bombón" a secas y nunca a una con la que te cruzas por la calle, sólo a una amiga)
Castigadora (Y solo en revistas musicales horteras y condenadas al cierre por falta de público)

Digas lo que digas, es así. El diccionario, en este caso, sólo estorba.


----------



## honeyheart

Acá una palabra a usar sería "yegua", pero si es para España seguro no sirve.


P.D.:





Geviert said:


> ... que eres nativo como yo...


¿Vos de dónde sos, Geviert?


----------



## Estopa

Otros piropos tradicionales que se me han ido ocurriendo y que seguramente eran usuales en los años 60:

¡Preciosa! / ¡Preciosidad!
¡Estás como (para parar) un tren!
¡Guapa! (El más tradicional)
¡Reina! / ¡Princesa!


----------



## ninux

Y... ¿Qué piensan de *mijita rica*? ¿demasiado local?
Certamente l'accrescitivo sventolona e fatalona, suona molto romano (detto da un romano).
Mijita forse potrebbe non essere capito dagli spagnoli, ma mi sembra si avvicini molto allo stile romanesco diretto... que es un piropo si, pero *muy directo* y a veces embarazoso...


----------



## ninux

honeyheart said:


> Acá una palabra a usar sería "yegua", pero si es para España seguro no sirve.



honey, eso parece lunfardo ... En italiano (romanesco) se usaba la expresión *cavallona*, sobre todo si la _mina_ es alta y con todos los atributos bien puestos.


----------



## droid

No se me enfaden, señores. 

Cualquiera de los que entramos por aquí pidiendo ayuda lo que queremos es que haya las máximas opiniones diferentes, ya que de esta manera, tenemos un amplio abanico de alternativas para dar con la palabra que más se adapte a lo que cada uno busca.

Yo no cobro por hacer ninguna traducción, las realizo porque disfruto haciendo esto, y luego las subo a páginas de subtítulos para que quién quiera se las baje sin coste alguno.

Retomando el tema, a la conclusión que llegué desde que empecé con este hobby, es que no siempre la traducción literal es la correcta, y que tampoco, en algunos casos concretos, se debe seguir al pie de la letra lo que dice la Real Academia Española.

Por ejemplo por la zona de Murcia también se le dice "Jaquetona" http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=7861310&postcount=11 a la mujeres grandes, fuertes (algo que literalmente no concuerda con la actriz de la película, Sylva Koscina, pero que a mi modo de ver también podría encajar con la traduccion del piropo) y sin embargo el RAE sólo acepta el masculino "Jaquetón", y no tiene nada que ver con la misma palabra en femenino:


_*jaquetón*_ _*1**.*
 (Del aum. de __jaque1).
* 1.     *_ _ m.  Tiburón semejante al marrajo, que puede alcanzar más de seis metros de  longitud, con dientes planos, triangulares y aserrados en sus bordes. Se  encuentra en todos los mares, siendo quizá, por su tamaño y su poderosa  dentadura, el tiburón más peligroso que se conoce.


*jaquetón*_ _*2**.*
* 1.     *_ _ m. Chaqueta mayor que la común._


Vuelvo de nuevo a darles las gracias, y mi más sincera enhorabuena a tod@s los que colaboran en esta magnífica web.

Saludos desde Alicante.


----------



## Geviert

> _*jaquetón*_ _*1**.*
> (Del aum. de __jaque1).
> * 1.     *_ _ m.  Tiburón semejante al marrajo, que puede  alcanzar más de seis metros de  longitud, con dientes planos,  triangulares y aserrados en sus bordes. Se  encuentra en todos los  mares, siendo quizá, por su tamaño y su poderosa  dentadura, el tiburón  más peligroso que se conoce._


este piropo es muy bueno! Cuando vaya a Teresitas lo voy a usar 



PS. sobre lo inicial, de acuerdo. Nada personal, cuestión de abanico de alternativas y formas de controlar esos abanicos. Nada más. Saludos por Alicante!


----------



## ninux

sventolona me suena más atrevido que fatalona.
Para mi, _cavallona_ (yegua) y _sventolona _son más parecidos a jaquetona, ya que siempre se habla de mujeres bien altas y no flacas, a las mujeres con muchas curvas, mientras fatalona puede ser una mujer más flaca. Al menos por como me suena pronunciado por un romano de la calle.

como en el enlace citado por droid:



> Se dice que una mujer/chica es jaquetona cuando es una muchacha hermosa,  alta, no flaquita sino al contrario, con muchas curvas,  pero que es  atractiva. La mujer jaquetona es la típica mujer andaluza o la típica  caribeña, con buenas caderas, a veces con bastante pecho, alta,  grandota, de complexión fuerte, y que puede que le sobren unos kilitos  de peso pero aún así resulta enormemente atractiva.


----------



## honeyheart

ninux said:


> honey, eso parece lunfardo ...


No, es algo que gritarían los trabajadores de una obra en construcción o algún camionero, al ver pasar a una mujer de este tipo.


----------



## ninux

honeyheart said:


> No, es algo que gritarían los trabajadores de una obra en construcción o algún camionero, al ver pasar a una mujer de este tipo.


Sí, solo quería decir que igual aquí lo dirían...  . Es decir, ahora no se usa mucho el término _*cavallona*_ pero de repente lo escuchas.


----------

